# Markus is HUGE



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 26, 2007)

Ahhh isn't that cute he is using his chest as a pillow.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

That one looks to be a little photoshopped. Any one else think that?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> That one looks to be a little photoshopped. Any one else think that?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Its very hard to respect people like that who do the things they do to get there.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 26, 2007)

Like what?


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

You kidding me? All the drugs they have to inject and the oral ones they put down their pipe holes. Lets be honest here theres lots of people who do it naturally and will never aquire that size, hell not even half that size. Those are the guys I respect.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> You kidding me? All the drugs they have to inject and the oral ones they put down their pipe holes. Lets be honest here theres lots of people who do it naturally and will never aquire that size, hell not even half that size. Those are the guys I respect.


I agree that what he is doing is not healthy, simply because of the dosis that he has to take to grow ever further at this point.
But if you are talking about steroids(the amount normal people use), it's nothing more than a boost from the point of witch you don't grow naturally any more.
That has nothing to do with the time and dedication that people like Markus put in every day to inprove his body.
Some people do it without drugs, some people do it with, but the only difference is the factor in witch the training, eating and sleeping wil make progress, it will speed it up just a little, and help you get over that line that is the limit of your own (Natural)growth potential.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 26, 2007)

hes shot so much shit in his ass thats just not right


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 26, 2007)

kidbodybilder said:


> hes shot so much shit in his ass thats just not right


What's not right is, is that you focus on that, instead of having respect for what he is doing.

There is no pro bodybuilder that is clean, and no top amateurs as well, and all of the millions of people around the world that use steroids are not dying right now, there are no real paterns in illnesses that they get, so all of you crackers, stop talking about all that bullshit about what he may use or how much he has used, but focus on the hardcore mentality that people like Markus have.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


>



I know he is huge but that looks morphed.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 26, 2007)

Hehehehehe yeah you're right, it probably is


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Your right there is no pro bodybuilders that are clean, however I have no repect for their profession. The juiced profession that is. I see nothing wrong with doing a cycle here or there, but to get that size they have to be eating and sleeping with an IV in. 

Another reason I dislike it would be, how many people pick up bb'ing mags and say damn I want to be him! I want to be that size! Alot of high school guys do. So what do they do, they pick an article out of it and start whaling away at 20 sets per bodypart. Eventually overtraining and not much bigger. They see these big old guys on the front of these mags and ask someone who in the hell do they get that big? I have been working my ass off. The reply is steroids. So the young kid goes and gets some. Any for that matter. He knows nothing about them nor does he care, he thinks all are created equal. So he just injects this and that, and goes by the details from his dealer. Which is probably to much , because everyone knows a dealer is going to want to sell back to the kid asap. The kid either ends up messing something up, dieing from it, or if lucky turns out ok, but still does not end up anywhere near the size of the pro. So whats he do? More steroids, and this just keeps going on and on. 

Its just a very unhealthy thing they put out there for the young adults around. So no personally I dont think to much of bodybuilders like that.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 26, 2007)

You're still looking at it the wrong way.

Yes there are huge bodybuilders on the covers of Flex, M&F, MD and more, but if they would read the magazins correctly, they would find out that it's about training and eating right.
Most peopel don't want to get to the size of Markus or Ronnie, some people are happy with the look of a covermodel from Men's Health, at the end of the day, if they start up correctly, they will see results and will be happy to be making progress, now that they are not getting huge in 1 day is no suprise, even to them, but as they are learning more about bodybuilding, they will find out about steroid, and they will eighter get it, or just not, but that is not the vault of people lik Markus, all of the billions of woman that want to have the body of a supermodel, great, don't eat, exercise all day long, take fatburners, no that is healthy. but I'd suggest you go after those bitches first before you take down someone like markus, because if stupid people are going to do stuff like that, it will probably ot be the only harmfull thing that they will do.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

I have picked up a number of bb'ing mags and I have a hard time finding anything of useful information in them. From time to time they post a good diet, but maybe 1 out of 100 workouts they post can be used by non-steroid users. That is if they except to get results. 

I am still trying to figure out what you are trying to argue with me for about this, I am not telling you not to model your life after him, I am just saying I have no respect for the entire IFBB. I think it sucks and I wouldnt be one of those guys for anything. Not to many of them live to long, its not even about health anymore, but rather a one way path to suicide.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your right there is no pro bodybuilders that are clean, however I have no repect for their profession. The juiced profession that is. I see nothing wrong with doing a cycle here or there, but to get that size they have to be eating and sleeping with an IV in.
> 
> Another reason I dislike it would be, how many people pick up bb'ing mags and say damn I want to be him! I want to be that size! Alot of high school guys do. So what do they do, they pick an article out of it and start whaling away at 20 sets per bodypart. Eventually overtraining and not much bigger. They see these big old guys on the front of these mags and ask someone who in the hell do they get that big? I have been working my ass off. The reply is steroids. So the young kid goes and gets some. Any for that matter. He knows nothing about them nor does he care, he thinks all are created equal. So he just injects this and that, and goes by the details from his dealer. Which is probably to much , because everyone knows a dealer is going to want to sell back to the kid asap. The kid either ends up messing something up, dieing from it, or if lucky turns out ok, but still does not end up anywhere near the size of the pro. So whats he do? More steroids, and this just keeps going on and on.
> 
> Its just a very unhealthy thing they put out there for the young adults around. So no personally I dont think to much of bodybuilders like that.



you're absolutely clueless and have no idea as to the amount of drugs that are used in pro sports, bb'ing gets the bad rap because the athletes "look juiced", wake the fuck up, by the posts you have made you might as well stop watching pro football, baseball and most Olympic events.

as a side note, no one as ever died from steroid use and the long term side effects are minimal at best. go talk to an ex pro football player about their physical health after retirement.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't they test for steriods in other sports?


----------



## pengers84 (Jan 26, 2007)

*


Prince said:



			you're absolutely clueless and have no idea as to the amount of drugs that are used in pro sports, bb'ing gets the bad rap because the athletes "look juiced", wake the fuck up, by the posts you have made you might as well stop watching pro football, baseball and most Olympic events.
		
Click to expand...

*


Prince said:


> In bodybuilding they know everyone's useing and they don't care in other sports they at least try to eliminate drug cheats. Also, the amount of drugs proffesional bb's use is far greater thus more dangerous than other athletes. As stated earlier they are poor rolemodels for young bodybuilders.
> 
> *as a side note, no one as ever died from steroid use and the long term side effects are minimal at best. QUOTE]*
> 
> ...


----------



## pengers84 (Jan 26, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Don't they test for steriods in other sports?



Yeah your right. Sorry to steal your point I must have started writing before your post!


----------



## blueboy75 (Jan 27, 2007)

pengers84 said:


> *
> 
> 
> Prince said:
> ...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 27, 2007)

Prince said:


> you're absolutely clueless and have no idea as to the amount of drugs that are used in pro sports, bb'ing gets the bad rap because the athletes "look juiced", wake the fuck up, by the posts you have made you might as well stop watching pro football, baseball and most Olympic events.
> 
> as a side note, no one as ever died from steroid use and the long term side effects are minimal at best. go talk to an ex pro football player about their physical health after retirement.


Damn True Story.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 27, 2007)

pengers84 said:


> Bodybuilding has been destroyed by the introduction of drugs. What once examplified health and clean living is now a drug abusing institution.  I to have no respect for the modern day bodybuilder and I know of quite a few older bodybuilders that feel the exact same way!



true story. none of the older bb's used roids.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2007)

pengers84 said:


> Sonny schmidt (46), Scott Klein (30), Ron Teuful (45), Dan Duchaine (48),just to name a few.  Some users suffer problems, some don't but to say long term side effects are minimal is a bit of a broad generalization in my opinion.



you forgot several other pro bodybuilders that died young, again not because of steroid use.


----------



## the nut (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't know about steroid related deaths or long term effects, but that picture is exactly why I have no interest in body building. That dude's obnoxious. To me he looks even more disgusting than some 400 pound fat ass sitting there. 


By your logic of no one has ever died for steroid use, would it be fair to say no one has ever died of cigarettes?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 27, 2007)

the nut said:


> By your logic of no one has ever died for steroid use, would it be fair to say no one has ever died of cigarettes?



That makes no sense.  There have been numerious studies that show that smoking leads to many terminal (or chronic) illnesses.  In contrast, there are no well designed studies that indicate that steriods can lead to any terminal illnesses.  

In fact, most of those so-called studies were nothing more than data collecting from people who were taking steroids to counter act any number of illnesses; including various forms of cancer and AIDS.  Which is not a valid pool of test subjects if the goal is draw conclusions about steriod use and the average adult.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2007)

> In contrast, there are no well designed studies that indicate that steriods can lead to any terminal illnesses.



There will never be.  The ethics commitee wouldn't let that shit happen.

I wish they would though.  It would be interesting to have a nice controlled long term study.


----------



## the nut (Jan 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That makes no sense.  There have been numerious studies that show that smoking leads to many terminal (or chronic) illnesses.  In contrast, there are no well designed studies that indicate that steriods can lead to any terminal illnesses.




Just asking, I was under the impression there was evidence that showing the side effects of certain steroids on the body. For instance, I thought there was evidence that extended use of 17-alpha alkylated steroids can be toxic to your body? Everytime somebody posts a question about being a first time steroid user and I wanna take this and that, and they get all these replies telling them don't take this without that; or don't take these pills for more than 6 weeks; or you're not ready for that, start with test only. Where is this advice coming from if we have no well designed studies? 

I know first hand how beneficial AAS can be when applied through the proper methods. I'm kinda playing devil's advocate here.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2007)

First of all bodybuilding is not just about being a pro and looking like Markus. There are many levels of bodybuilding, including natural bodybuilding which has a pro level as well.

Secondly, I assumed by steroids we were talking about "safe & effective" use. All drugs can be dangerous, toxic and even deadly if used improperly and/or abused. This includes OTC drugs like Aspirin. If someone uses an 17-Alpha steroid in high doses for an extended period of time they could have serious liver problems, i.e. cirrhosis, of course drinking alcohol can have the same effect.

Lastly, I do not know of any pro bodybuilder that died from steroid use. I know many cases where drugs they used for contest prep caused death, but not steroids (usually insulin or diuretics).


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Prince said:


> Secondly, I assumed by steroids we were talking about "safe & effective" use. All drugs can be dangerous, toxic and even deadly if used improperly and/or abused.



Drugs?  Who are you kidding?  A woman just died from an overdose of _*water**!*_

Practically anything can be deadly if abused.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Prince said:


> you're absolutely clueless and have no idea as to the amount of drugs that are used in pro sports, bb'ing gets the bad rap because the athletes "look juiced", wake the fuck up, by the posts you have made you might as well stop watching pro football, baseball and most Olympic events.
> 
> as a side note, no one as ever died from steroid use and the long term side effects are minimal at best. go talk to an ex pro football player about their physical health after retirement.



This maybe your board, but doesnt mean I will agree with any of this. I am not going to be disrespectful by cussing at you. However if you think I dont know about steroid abuse in pro sports then you are wrong. I can agree that safe steroid use can be used and it is practiced by alot of guys here on the board and thats fine and dandy. I have no problem with that. And you hvae to admit pro bb'ers cannot get the size they are without abusing steroids. Hell if that were so then why are bb'ers getting up to 300lbs ripped? I am sure your answer will be because they have different drugs and the drugs now are so much more sophisticated. Things like hgh for instance. However all I was trying to state from the beginning is I have no respect for the IFBB circuit, and I did state pro-bb'ing. It is way past obvious that they abused they drugs and they are suppose to be role models as well as other pro-athletes for the rest of the world to look at. While alot of bb'ers didnt die from steroids directly there have been many die from things like heart attacks. While they cant prove it contributed to their death, its hard to say it didnt. I am sure you are more familiar with it then me and thats not what the argument was over. The argument or conversation in the first place was that I dont respect these guys and it was that simple. I'd just soon not argue with you over this, just wanted to let you know where I stand and if a guy wanted to use a cycle here and there its their own buisness, but to do it in a way its safe is one thing and do it in a way to obtain that size simply cannot be safe. Or is it?


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 28, 2007)

Carrying that much weight has to tax the heart.  I bet you his cardio isn't that good at least huge o lineman in the nfl have to be able to run.  Id pay to see that guy run a mile  reminds me of the cattle you see in a feed lot.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Carrying that much weight has to tax the heart.  I bet you his cardio isn't that good at least huge o lineman in the nfl have to be able to run.  Id pay to see that guy run a mile  reminds me of the cattle you see in a feed lot.



regardless of the weight, he also smokes...so i am sure his cardio is shit.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 3, 2007)

thats crazy....his head looks almost burried in his muscle...like NO neck at all. Its cool, but he can keep it...That is too much...but someone has to do it right?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> thats crazy....his head looks almost burried in his muscle...like NO neck at all. Its cool, but he can keep it...That is too much...but someone has to do it right?



the pic is morphed.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

Prince said:


> the pic is morphed.



For sure.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> regardless of the weight, he also smokes...so i am sure his cardio is shit.



That's where the Epo helps out


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2007)

I wonder if he purchased it from Floyd Landis?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 4, 2007)

My problem with professional bodybuilding doesnt lie with the use of steroids or any drugs for that matter, but the bold face lying they do on the cover of various supplement ads, magazine covers and backing up the ghost written bullshit articles for training.

These guys need money, understandable.  We all know this sport doesnt pay unless your a top tier athlete, however bodybuilders are aware that the majority of their readers are probably between the ages of 16 and 25, and all the bullshit they spew out about buying product X for size and their 40 rep shoulder routines makes a mockery out of the sport, moreso than it already is.


----------



## zl214 (Feb 5, 2007)

i think bodybuilding is a profession that requires the most dedication and hard work of all.

however, I agree with Double D that many bodybuilders (not all) are setting up bad role models for kids and young adults.

regarding steroid abuse in mainstream sport, i think this is where how useless steroids are becomes obvious. use pro football as an example, the amount of steroid a player use is not necessarily proportional  to the number of super bowl trophies that he has. this is because a successful football career is not only built on great strength, but also teamwork, leadership and trust in oneself and teammates etc. 

this is even true with other solo sports. for example, steroids are not going to help roger federer win more titles even tho he is not the bulkiest player in tennis. 

in the end, everyone would agree that profession bodybuilding is a persuit of unrealistic and unnatural physique and with the surpass of the nature's limit, there surely is a very big price to pay.


----------



## blueboy75 (Feb 6, 2007)

I think most people accept and tolerate the fact the BB pro's are juiced.  The majority of followers dont have any ambition to get that big, its more of a freak show to see what more these guys can do to their bodies for each contest.

We all know bodybuilding (in any form) is much more than how much drugs a person takes.  Without the Pro's, there would be much less to talk about on this board or any board for that matter.


----------

